
Show HN: Minecraft Docker container for remote LAN parties - NetStrikeForce
https://github.com/pjperez/docker-whminecraft/
======
NetStrikeForce
Hi HN,

(Disclaimer: I'm the one-man-band behind Wormhole Network)

As part of my work on overlay networking I'm developing a series of examples
on how this technology is a disruptor.

On this specific example, you could spin up a __private __Minecraft server and
get your friends to connect to it with very easy steps for everyone and
avoiding complex VPN solutions, working with NAT, routing and firewall
configurations (plus exposing port on Docker itself).

A tiny Minecraft hosting business could be built around this Docker image.
Offer private Minecraft servers and spin as many as you can on one single
server. As you don't need to tweak network configuration nor expose ports on
Docker, all the servers could run on the same default port, making it very
easy for your customers.

The possibilities are endless :) hope you enjoy it!

